# Q:price on replica moun of 17inch crappie



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

just curious what one would charge. I caught this fish when i was younger and did not have the funds now i would like to have it done. i do have good pics


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I am not totally familier with reproduction mounts but I am thinking to have that done you are looking at about $200. Maybe a little less or a little more depending on what kind of habitat work you wanted or if you just wanted a panel. That should be a close ball park figure.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

sticknstring said:


> just curious what one would charge. I caught this fish when i was younger and did not have the funds now i would like to have it done. i do have good pics


I paid $300.00 for an actual mount for a fish just about that size. Steel are quite hard to handle cause of all the oil in the meat. Mine turned out pretty darn good and it was on a Cedar board made from a cedar tree sliced diaginally. Paint job was nice too. John Lombardo in Algonac did the work many years ago,don't know if he is still in business. Also had a 32# King,a 25# king,a smallmouth bass,and a 14# brown and a 12# walleye done by Lombardo and all turned out very nice. All these were actual fish no replicas. Good luck on the Taxi guy of your choice. Replicas are no brainers for a taxi guy and your cost would probably be $200.00. Get a background contrasting wood to highlight your catch for some extra bucks,especially if you don't have the just right place to hang it.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

The finest quality replica blank of a 17" crappie is about $130.00 without shipping. With shipping and then labor I would suggest a final cost at least $300.00.
It would be extremely helpful for you to see a finished *replica crappie* done by the taxidermist you are considering. Painting a skin mount crappie so it doesn't look painted is a challenge that few taxidermists can pull off, and painting a fiberglass replica to look like a live crappie is even more difficult. I'm sure you would want the most lifelike result you can get, and that involves the quality of the replica and the finish work done on it. Good luck.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

$272


----------

